# Suche MTB Verleih in der Umgebung Frankfurt / Feldberg (Taunus) für tagestouren



## busch09 (11. März 2007)

Hi,

wir suchen einen Mountainbikeverleih in der Umgebung von Frankfurt um samstag / sonntags tagestouren zu fahren.

Kennt ihr einen in der nähe ? Noch schöner wäre, wenn Nähe und Berg zsuammenfielen.

viele grüße
godspeed


----------



## Frank (11. März 2007)

Hmmm Verleih an sich fällt mir nun nix zu ein aber es gibt Veranstalter wie Go Crazy die zumindest früher auch Zugriff auf Bikes hatten wenn ich mich richtig erinner. Oder eventuell mal in diversen Bike Shops der Region anfragen, da geht in Sachen Test Bikes immer mal was. 

Da sach ich mal CityBike Oberursel, Denfeld in Bad Homburg, MountainsToo in Kriftel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. März 2007)

HiBike verleiht doch wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## Frank (11. März 2007)

Stimmt bei HiBike in Kronberg, Westerbachstraße, stehen massig Testbikes herum. Aber mal via www.hibike.de abklären inwiefern die für Touren zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Stimmt bei HiBike in Kronberg, Westerbachstraße, stehen massig Testbikes herum. Aber mal via www.hibike.de abklären inwiefern die für Touren zur Verfügung stehen.



Ich glaube der Fokus der Bikes liegt auf Test und nicht auf dem (regelmässigen) Verleihen für Tages-Touren, aber Nachfragen kostet nichts (ausser Telefongebühren natürlich )


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Fokus der Bikes liegt auf Test und nicht auf dem (regelmässigen) Verleihen für Tages-Touren, aber Nachfragen kostet nichts (ausser Telefongebühren natürlich )



Ja, ich war gestern nochmal kurz dort und habe mitbekommen, wie das läuft. Für 50 kann man sich nen Testbike holen und dann eine gewisse Zeit haben, da aber oft viele Bikes bereits "vergeben" sind, sollte man frühzeitig anfragen.

Die 50 bekommt man dann beim Kauf eines Komplettbikes erstattet.


----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hervor...

Meine Holde ist jetzt im Urlaub zum ersten Mal gebiket und war dem Hobby danach zumindest nicht vÃ¶llig abgeneigt. Jetzt wÃ¼rde ich gern mit Ihr mal leichtere Touren im Taunus fahren um den Eindruck noch etwas zu verstetigen, aber mangels Bike ist das schwer.

Gibts denn inzwischen in Frankfurt und Umgebung wenigstens einen Laden, bei dem man am Wochenende mal ein vernÃ¼nftiges Bike zu akzeptablen Konditionen (20â¬-30â¬ pro Tag) leihen kÃ¶nnte? Ich will Ihr jetzt nicht sofort ein neues Bike kaufen und das dann nachher nur im Keller stehen haben. Sollte es Ihr aber nach der 3. oder 4. Tour immer noch gefallen, wÃ¼rde ich dann einen Bike-Kauf in ErwÃ¤gung ziehen, aber bis dahin habe ich keine Lust beim HiBike 150â¬-200â¬ zu lassen...


----------



## Everstyle (30. Juli 2010)

Ganz klar NEIN!!!

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen für einen der Oranje-Jungs noch kurzfristig versucht ein Bike aufzutreiben, Ergebnis: negativ!!! Ich habe bei: Hibike, Denfeld, Citybikefun, Mainbike, Montimare, Stadler, sowie zwei weitere Läden (fallen mir grad nicht mehr ein) angerufen. Alle haben abgewunken, Testrad ja, Leihbike nein.

Tsja, das wird dann echt schwierig. Mach doch wie ich, kauf ein Cube für 700, damit kann man ganz gut durch den Taunus fahren (sind auch immer viele Mädels am Fuxi damit unterwegs). Alternativ kannst du ja auch nach gebrauchten Cube in ebay schauen (gibs auch genug "Krach-Bikes"). Und wenn nix draus wird, dann hat sie wenigstens ein schickes Stadtbike... Und sollte es eines Tages doch die "Liebe" werden, dann kann man immer noch ein neues kaufen. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## wartool (30. Juli 2010)

wie groß ist die Holde denn???


----------



## Claudy (30. Juli 2010)

Will die Holde sich mal mein altes Trek Rädsche leihen. Hat auch ne schöne Farbe  und nen Mädchensattel drauf . 

Gruß Anke


----------



## karsten13 (30. Juli 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Will die Holde sich mal mein altes Trek Rädsche leihen. Hat auch ne schöne Farbe  und nen Mädchensattel drauf .



ich übersetze dann mal 

Das Rad wird nur noch vom Lack zusammengehalten und der Sattel ist auch für Brauereipferde zugelassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> wie groß ist die Holde denn???


1,80m



Claudy schrieb:


> Will die Holde sich mal mein altes Trek Rädsche leihen. Hat auch ne schöne Farbe  und nen Mädchensattel drauf .


Gerne. Was für 'ne Rahmengröße fährst Du denn?


----------



## Claudy (30. Juli 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> 1,80m
> 
> 
> Gerne. Was für 'ne Rahmengröße fährst Du denn?



Ganz schön groß die Holde. Ich bin nur 1,77 

Das ist mein Rädsche.

Der Dämpfer ist allerdings nur noch für Leichtgewichte geeignet .


----------



## MaikTU (4. Juli 2012)

Gibt es hierzu schon Neuigkeiten... ist ja doch schon ein paar Tage her das Thema. Wieso gibt es hier in der Umgebung keine Leihbikes? Habe auch schon die üblichen Verdächtigen angefragt... 

VG, Maik


----------

